# InDesign: XML mit Bild und relativem Pfad



## Carrear (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo meine Lieben, 

ich weiß leider nur wie man das DTD und das Markup für normalen Text  schreibt. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, wie ich Bilder inklusive  relativen Pfadangaben einbinde, so, dass InDesign auch etwas damit  anfangen kann. Kann mir da mal jemand ein kleines Beispiel geben? 

Viele Grüße 
Martin


----------



## Another (26. Mai 2013)

Bin mir grad nicht sicher, aber evtl. kann dir das weiterhelfen:
Strukturieren von Dokumenten für XML


----------



## Carrear (26. Mai 2013)

Also auf die Online-Quellen von Adobe bin ich auch schon gekommen aber wie du ja siehst steht da zu diesem Thema nichts drin ^^

EDIT: Ich habe es jetzt wie folgt versucht: file:// (als angabe des Pfades der aktuellen datei und dann im folgenden die genaue angabe von unterordner und datei wie z.B.

file://bilder\1.jpg

Muss morgen in der Schule mal ausprobieren ob es so funktioniert. Aber wegen dem DTD bin ich mir immernoch nicht sicher. Ist es dann trotzdem:

<!ELEMENT bild (#PCDATA)> ****

oder muss da anstatt #PCDATA was anderes rein? Ich meine müsste ich nicht eigentlich irgendwo deklarieren, dass der Wert hier nicht Inhalt der Tags sondern ein Attribut ist?


----------

